#ubuntu-africa 2015-04-20
<stickyboy> et.archive.ubuntu.com sux
<philipballew> Kilos, saw your email about Ubuntu Africa. Figured I should join here.
<Kilos> haha hi there philipballew
<Kilos> welcome
<philipballew> Kilos, yeah! Seems like cool stuff here.
<Kilos> we have the top and bottom ends of africa connected with some in between
<Kilos> have you had a look at the site?
<Kilos> philipballew  are you part of the news team?
<philipballew> Kilos, I am on the email list for the news team.
<philipballew> Kilos, whats up with the nation in between?
<Kilos> oh cool. i hope it gets into the news letter
<philipballew> Kilos, only news articles are usually added
<Kilos> many have faded away or been sucked into lugs
<philipballew> but we can do that
<philipballew> Kilos, does Africa have any large Linux events?
<Kilos> yes please i think this is news
<Kilos> i have found some stuff about an event in drc in february and last night i got some peeps to translate my greeting i use to contact countries with into french to mail them
<Kilos> i havent had much luck with english to some of the countries
<Kilos> stickyboy  look in the topic here
<stickyboy> Kilos: Ahhhhhh
<stickyboy> yes.
<stickyboy> Lemme look.
<Jacques_Stry> Site looks awesome
<stickyboy> Kilos: Just emailed tsega to warn him of my impending arrival in Addis. ;)
<stickyboy> Trying to see if we can meet up with some Linux people on Saturday.
<stickyboy> Kilos: Awesome site, br0. Looks great.
<Kilos> lovely hey Jacques_Stry
<Jacques_Stry> Yes!
<Kilos> the guys did a wonderful job
<Kilos> stickyboy  please impress in tsegas head the importance of getting contacts for us all along that west coast
<Kilos> and tell him to tell them facebook isnt the only way one can communicate
<stickyboy> lol
<stickyboy> I tweet with teh hashtags of #Africa, #Linux, and #Ethiopia. :D
<stickyboy> Nobody responded...
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> bunch of slackers
<Kilos> oh stickyboy  on the site just refresh the first page a few times and watch
<philipballew> Kilos, link to the event in the drc?
<Kilos> im looking for the email i got the info on philipballew
<stickyboy> Kilos: Ok, just tweeted from Nairobi LUG to Ubuntu ZA, Uganda LUG, and JoziLUG...
<stickyboy> https://twitter.com/mralanorth/status/590043658646196225
<philipballew> Kilos, where are you based out of?
<stickyboy> Hopefully get some retweets... and some people to meetup with in Addis.
<Kilos> south africa
<stickyboy> Sud Afriq
<philipballew> Kilos, nice.
<Kilos> philipballew  for some reason when i need to find a mail it will hide away
<Kilos> ill ping you as soon as i locate it
<philipballew> Kilos, my problem as well.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> it was actually from someone on the board i think
<philipballew> Starting an Ubucon is a cool thing to do as well
<Kilos> well as soon as we have taught peeps that irc is a cool tool we can go further
<Kilos> atm im still hunting connections to the missing locos
<philipballew> Kilos, how long have you been an Ubuntu member
<Kilos> since february\
<Kilos> newbie me
<philipballew> Kilos, welcome!
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> oh philipballew  i just remembered the mail was from toddy
<Kilos> he is still offline
<philipballew> Kilos, ah  see
<Kilos> oh no his was about mali
<Kilos> eish
 * Kilos goes digging some more
<Kilos> Padroni  site link in topic
<Kilos> spotty  tell philipballew  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-cd/3026-ubuntu-global-jam-at-dr-congo/
<spotty> Kilos: Okay, I'll tell philipballew on freenode
<stickyboy> Kilos: http://www.iceaddis.com/
<stickyboy> Gonna maybe meet up there...
<stickyboy> Who knew they had a hipster startup hub.
<Kilos> cool
<stickyboy> Already got some dude on Twitter saying he might come.
<stickyboy> And tsega is super excited too.
<Kilos> they are active just not on irc
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> i just mailed the drc ubuntu group so if you know french and they cant speak english please help stickyboy
<Kilos> hard work trying to find groups and point them here
<Kilos> even tsega forgets to come here so give him a kick as well
<Kilos> he was going to find all the west coast groups and point them here but seems to have forgotten as well
<Kilos> drc just replied in french, i have no idea what they said
<stickyboy> Wow!
<stickyboy> Nice.
<stickyboy> lol
<stickyboy> I will kick tsega.
<Kilos> lol
<stickyboy> Kilos: I need to add links to the Ubuntu sites on our blog.
<stickyboy> And you need to add on your sites.
<stickyboy> We need to build a real network.
<stickyboy> pieter2627: Sup
<Kilos> well pieter2627  is one of my dev team
<Kilos> he knows how to add links
<Kilos> but our site is already linked to here with the embedded irc client
<stickyboy> Kilos: #winning
<stickyboy> I'll work to push FLOSS in Africa, and you focus on Ubuntu. ;)
<stickyboy> bazinga
<Kilos> yip stickyboy  together we can move mountains
<stickyboy> w00t
 * pieter2627 seems to have connection issues, now wonders if he was called upon or just mentioned (sup)
<Kilos> mentioned and sticky greeted you some where too i think
<pieter2627> oh hi stickyboy o/
<Kilos> stickyboy  you guys can do the twitter thing and facebook
<Kilos> i dont enjoy either
<Kilos> im an irc person
<Kilos> stickyboy  tweet the site link too
<Kilos> if that doesnt bring peeps here i dont know what will
<stickyboy> I don't use Facebook. :D
<stickyboy> Kilos: I'm all about mailing lists too.
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> i lose mails
<stickyboy> Kilos: When you use gmail it just files them away under a label "Nairobi LUG" :D
<stickyboy> Pretty simple.
<stickyboy> But yeah.
<Kilos> well there is a link to the mailing list on the sir=te as well
<stickyboy> We need all of these methods.
<stickyboy> And we will move mountains together.
<stickyboy> I have 28 people idling in #nairobilug.
<Kilos> im to old to keep up man
<stickyboy> Damn idlers... need to have people chat.
<Kilos> lol
<elacheche> Hey boys!
<Kilos> hi elacheche
<elacheche> :)
<stickyboy> elacheche: Hey now, we have ladies too. :D
<Kilos> elacheche  i need help
<elacheche> stickyboy, sorry :D hey GUYS :D
<elacheche> Kilos, how can I help?
<Kilos> i goti contacted the drc with a greeting i had translated into french and they replied in french and the only word i know is merde
<Kilos> ill forward to you
<elacheche> Go ahead :) I'll translate that for you :)
<stickyboy> Man, you know the Ethiopian government are some tricky bastards.
<stickyboy> Hacking activists in the diaspora...
<stickyboy> Gotta encrypt all teh things here...
<Kilos> ai! i always forget to delete the mail to : bit
<Kilos> what a twit
<Kilos> elacheche  you cant take over the contact with them too if you like, it will save all this translating
<Kilos> or fint one that can do english and point him here
<Kilos> s/fint/find
<elacheche> Kilos, that was what LoCo Team?
<Kilos> drc
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cd
 * elacheche never seen that word before.. He googled it.. Now he feels more intelligent :D thanks Kilos 
<Kilos> what word
<elacheche> drc :D
<Kilos> lol
<elacheche> Really I never seen it before :D Now I know what that means :)
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> they seem to be going strong, now to get them here
<Kilos> you guys can chat in french
<elacheche> OK.. :)
<Kilos> hehe
<elacheche> Kilos, check inbox :)
<elacheche> wanna me to translate or no need?
<Kilos> you will find i sometimes use ai! that is equal to eish
<stickyboy> elacheche: Where are you from?
<elacheche> stickyboy, Tunisia
<Kilos> elacheche  please take over that whole contact
<elacheche> OK :) I'll try to get him in here..
<Kilos> ty very much
<stickyboy> elacheche: Ooh, cool. :D
<stickyboy> elacheche: How is Tunisia? Cheap? Good food? I want to come somewhere... :D
 * stickyboy is in Nairobi, Kenya.
<elacheche> stickyboy, good food yeah that sure but can't really help on the other thing.. :)  you need ask someone else.. There is many Students here from Africa, for sure there is many from Kenya too.. they can tell you if ti's cheap or not.. :/
 * elacheche need to dive in an important job task.. See you later guys :) 
<stickyboy> elacheche: Adios
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> hi lin
<Padroni> hi lin
<lin> hey guys
<waraba> hi
<Kilos> hi waraba
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> where are you waraba  ?
<waraba> thank i come fro
<waraba>  mali
<Kilos> welcome here
<Jacques_Stry> Welcome
<waraba> thank you
<Kilos> waraba   see http://ubuntu-africa.info
<waraba> so i am francophone
<waraba> i come after the mail of miles
<Kilos> yes i was worried when i sent the greeting no one would understand
<Kilos> i am miles
<Kilos> we have guys from tunisia that also speak french
<waraba> i am the admin of mali loco team
<Kilos> congrats
<Kilos> please invite your members here
<waraba> ok
<Kilos> and if you know guys in the surroung countries invite them for me please
<Kilos> surrounding
<Kilos> this is a massive project but we are getting there
<waraba> ok i undertsand the project
<Kilos> elacheche  you here?
<elacheche> for minutes Kilos :)
<Kilos> say hi in french to waraba
<elacheche> hey waraba
<elacheche> Salut waraba :) :)
<elacheche> Kilos, already got a domain name?
<Kilos> for?
<elacheche> I think that if you ask the LoCo Team they can give us http://ubuntu-africa.org :)
<Kilos> i did before we atrted and they said we must find out own host
<Kilos> but you are welcome to try again
<elacheche> You know what I like in it:
<Kilos> what
<elacheche> it's simple.. and have all the infos.. Since 2007 my people tried to make a website.. many tried and failed.. 3 months ago I knew why.. They all did the same mistake, they tried to make it the perfect website with all the features in the world.. So I started my own project based on 1 page website.. hope that I'll make it public during may :)
<Kilos> ah
<Jacques_Stry> :) Rather add features as you go yes
<Kilos> this one is bzr and nikola
<Kilos> all you guys use github things
<elacheche> And it's based on Nikola :D
<elacheche> awesome :)
<elacheche> Kilos, I use bzr too :)
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> our superfly  is very clever
<elacheche> Time to go back to work :)
<Kilos> enjoy
<Kilos> hi philipballew
<Kilos> did you get the bots message
<Kilos> oh you need to say something first maybe
<philipballew> Kilos, I see it now
<philipballew> I opened it and I'll look at it today.
 * philipballew rides off to work on his bike
<Kilos> cool, i need to get a french backup here
<Kilos> go safe
<stickyboy> Kilos: In airport.
<stickyboy> So excite. Going to preach Arch Linux and GitHub to the Ethiopians :D
<Kilos> fly safe stickyboy
<Kilos> nono
<stickyboy> (lol)
<stickyboy> lol
<Kilos> you should have a buntu shirt on
<stickyboy> lol
<stickyboy> :D
<stickyboy> While I'm preaching? :D
<Kilos> lol well you are stepping up in the world so why not
<stickyboy> I have two GitHub t-shirts I got in the USA last week. I'll give them out at the meetup. :D
<Kilos> haha
 * elacheche back to tell that I have Ubuntu SWAG → http://ubuntiste-msakni.legtux.org/node/27 and going back to work :D
<stickyboy> elacheche: Don't go back to work!
<stickyboy> I want to hear about delicious Tunisian food.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what doies this mean
<Kilos> does
<Kilos> Donc il ya un rendez-vous prévu sur le canal IRC?
<Kilos> Sinon, c'est mieux qu'on échange en anglais alors ;)
<elacheche> stickyboy, so sorry dude.. But am already late.. I was supposed to deliver this project since last month :-s
<Kilos> eish hurry
<elacheche> Donc il ya un rendez-vous prévu sur le canal IRC? → So there is a planned meeting on IRC?
<elacheche> Sinon, c'est mieux qu'on échange en anglais alors ;) → Otherwise, it's better to communicate in English
<Kilos> yay they can do english
<elacheche> Pas de RDV, on est toujours sur irc.. → There is no meeting, we are always on IRC
<stickyboy> elacheche: Go work, then take pictures of what you eat for dinner. k?
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> all you think about is food stickyboy  , dont you nairobi peeps eat
<elacheche> Les gars veulent que tout les LoCo de l'Afrique seront là bas pour faire connaissance et peut être Kilos a un planning pour quelque chose ensemble prochainement :) → The guys wants that all Adricain LoCo teams be there to know each others, maybe kilos have other plans soon
<Kilos> whew
 * stickyboy is eating mexican beans and rice with guacamole at the airport.
<stickyboy> With a cappucino, of course.
<elacheche> Pour l'instant il essaie de réunir tlm là bas..→ For now he tries to group everybody right there
<elacheche> Oui ça sera cool si  on discute en Anglais.. Sinon je pourrai être le traducteur :D → It'll be cool if you can speak English, otherwise I'll be a translator :D
<stickyboy> Sweet, I want to register linux.africa and then put the page up on GitHub.
<Kilos> yay
<elacheche> stickyboy, I already ate.. Next time i'll get photos for you :) I didn't take food photos since last summer maybe, you can take a look here https://instagram.com/elacheche/ maybe you find something you like
 * elacheche BRB
<Kilos> lol
<stickyboy> elacheche: I was in Lebanon a few months ago. Ate the best shawarma of my lifeeeeee.
<stickyboy> When the guy gave it to me he said, "Welcome to Syria!" in this thick accent... but he was smiling. LOL.
<Kilos> now you talking
<stickyboy> elacheche: All I see are pictures of some cat. :D
<Kilos> shhhh now he has to go work
<stickyboy> Well you're not talking to me!
<Kilos> no the noisy person
<Kilos> stickyboy  here is one of my site building team
<Kilos> pieter2627  meet stickyboy
<Kilos> he makes a lot of noise but actually not a bad guy
<pieter2627> great to meet you stickyboy
<Kilos> now he is sulking
 * pieter2627 made one change and is on the site building team :P
<Kilos> well did you or didnt you
<stickyboy> Kilos: :P
<stickyboy> I am only on the site critiquing team. :P
<Kilos> why you all stick tongue out at me
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> :D
 * pieter2627 learned it from his happy dog :P
<Kilos> lol
<pieter2627> ah, a critique. that is always valuable
<Kilos> oh pieter2627  there is a wrong word used there
<Kilos> Kubuntu is Ubuntu using the KDE interface which is a more tradition User Interface.
<stickyboy> pieter2627: Actually, I'm heavily involved in the Nairobi GNU/Linux Users Group.
<stickyboy> :P
<Kilos> should be traditional
<Kilos> if you can fix it and propose im sure pro will merge
<pieter2627> Kilos: which one?
<Kilos>  Kubuntu is Ubuntu using the KDE interface which is a more tradition User Interface.
<Kilos> tradition should be traditional
<Kilos> on the africa site
<pieter2627> yeah traditional sounds better
<stickyboy> Time to get on a plane.
<Kilos> get on man
<Kilos> and fly safe
<stickyboy> Peace out
<elacheche_anis> o/
<Kilos> h elacheche_anis
<Kilos> hi too
<Kilos> have you answered those mails
<elacheche_anis> what mails?
<Kilos> from the drc guys
<Kilos> or was i looking wrong again
<elacheche_anis> Yep.. I already sent you the translation :) check my last discussion here.. → BTW we need an irc bot here..
<inetpro> !
<inetpro> spotty: hi
<spotty> hello
<inetpro> elacheche_anis: talk to spotty
<Kilos> spotty coffee on
 * spotty flips the salt-timer
<elacheche_anis> Hey inetpro spotty..
<elacheche_anis> About what inetpro
<inetpro> spotty: who are you?
<spotty> inetpro: Erk, dunno
<elacheche_anis> Hold on guys :)
<inetpro> spotty: what can you do?
<spotty> inetpro: I can help you with: administrative functions, bot accounts and permissions, debugging me, looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<spotty> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<elacheche_anis> Oh! a bot :D
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> elacheche_anis: yep, she's a bot
<elacheche_anis> Did it log? Where the logs are?
<elacheche_anis> sorry, my bad, I should use she not it :D
<elacheche_anis> Can she log?
<elacheche_anis> Where are the logs? I was about to ask canonical's sysadmin team to add ubuntulog to our channel
<inetpro> elacheche_anis: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/04/20/%23ubuntu-africa.html
<Kilos> ubuntulog is here
<Kilos> you think i sleep all day elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> I need a coffee :'( didn't seen him
<elacheche_anis> Sorry Kilos.. I was sleeping x( not you
<Kilos> lol
<spotty> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> spotty  ty
<spotty> My pleasure Kilos
<elacheche_anis> Kilos, here is my answer about the email → http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/04/20/%23ubuntu-africa.html#t15:17
 * elacheche_anis is very happy to know you guys.. There is a good africain spirit in here :D
<Kilos> ohi belkinsa
<elacheche_anis> Hey belkinsa, welcome to AFRICA :D
<belkinsa> o/ all, thank you.
<belkinsa> brb
<elacheche_anis> tyt
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-africa to: Greetings and welcome to #ubuntu-africa | Website: http://ubuntu-africa.info | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | This channel is to link up Ubuntu LoCo teams and other linux users all over Africa. Please read this http://slexy.org/view/s2aEqtz90N
<Kilos> whew what happened now
<inetpro> Kilos: chanserv added logs
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> inetpro  link for africa list plse
<Kilos> belkinsa  has some ideas for us but im swamped atm
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm...
<Kilos> http://uds.ubuntu.com
<inetpro> guess we need to add that on the site now as well
<Kilos> i even forgot why i pinged you
<Kilos> oh isnt it there yet
<Kilos> oh my
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-africa to: Greetings and welcome to #ubuntu-africa | Website: http://ubuntu-africa.info | https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-africa | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | This channel is to link up Ubuntu LoCo teams and other linux users all over Africa. Please read this http://slexy.org/view/s2aEqtz90N
<inetpro> we'll flood the topic line for now and prune it later again
<Kilos> yeah good idea
<Kilos> i asked pieter to fix one prob on site but dont know if he got that far
<Kilos>  Kubuntu is Ubuntu using the KDE interface which is a more tradition User Interface.
<inetpro> actually....
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-africa to: Greetings and welcome to #ubuntu-africa | Website: http://ubuntu-africa.info | https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | This channel is to link up Ubuntu LoCo teams and other linux users all over Africa. Please read this http://slexy.org/view/s2aEqtz90N
<Kilos> should be traditional
<inetpro> I got it wrong
<inetpro> fixed!
<Kilos> good man
<Kilos> so elacheche_anis  why havent they arrived here yet
<belkinsa> Back.
<belkinsa> So anyways...
<Kilos> wb belkinsa
<inetpro> Kilos: sometimes it's a good thing to have a few mistakes on the website
<inetpro> gets people to talk to you :-)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> so far everyone likes it
<belkinsa> I'm a Community track lead for the UOS (http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/) and I wanted to offer you all a session where you can plan what you will be doing for the next cycle.  You can have this session all in IRC if you want or you can have Hangouts On Air also.
<Kilos> only drussel pointed out the error
<Kilos> inetpro  in your court sir
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> belkinsa  if its on irc ill join np
<inetpro> sounds interesting
<belkinsa> http://uds.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/propose-a-session/ for more info
<Kilos> elacheche_anis  are you paying attention
<inetpro> belkinsa: when is the deadline?
<belkinsa> I also sent that message to your mailing-list
<belkinsa> May 5th before the start of the UOS, but it can be flexable.  You can have a last minute one.
<inetpro> will have to think about it and talk to others
<belkinsa> Alright, I'm just here to throw the idea to you guys.
<Kilos> ty for thinking of us
<inetpro> good idea, thanks belkinsa
 * elacheche_anis is back.. Let him read all that
<belkinsa> Not  a problem.
<Kilos> we could also go for the next session right?
 * inetpro thinking we should also consider this at #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> belkinsa  throw it to #ubuntu-za as well
<Kilos> there is more life there andmany are involved here too
<belkinsa> Kilos, the event starts on May 5th 14 UTC and ends at May 7th at 20 UTC.  The days are only 14 UTC to 20 UTC for three days.
<elacheche_anis> Great idea.. For my self I'll try to attend that session if there is any.. My TZ is UTC+1 and I work during UOS.. So I can't manage a thing (sorry) just I'll try to attend..
<belkinsa> One of the track leads was at work during the last one and I was in class during one of the days from the last one.
 * elacheche_anis will brb.. Have a meeting on our IRC..
<inetpro> right now I have no idea what we would talk about but maybe someone has a few ideas already
<belkinsa> The sessions can be 5 minutes to 55 minutes long
<superfly> heh, I'm going to be away from the 4th to the 6th
<Kilos> belkinsa  meet superfly  the main dev man behind our site
<Kilos> and inetpro  his main helper
<belkinsa> Nice to meet you, superfly.  I think I have seen you in another Ubuntu channel here.
<belkinsa> And nice to meet you, inetpro.
<Kilos> he is on locoteams too
<superfly> belkinsa: I'm the second contact for ubuntu-za, so I'm in #ubuntu-locoteams too
<Kilos> the two of them took me from a mechanic to an ubuntu member
<Kilos> they just dont have time to chat like i do
<belkinsa> pleia2 is the one who mentored me in the beginning before I jumped on board in other teams.
<Kilos> yes but she had an easy job
<Kilos> these 2 battled with me
<belkinsa> Bummer.
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> belkinsa: thanks, nice to meet you as well
 * inetpro never sleeps but is mostly active here in the evening on weekdays or otherwise on weekends when free
<Kilos> the diffs in timezones makes things difficult
<belkinsa> It does.
<stickyboy> No difference in timezones when you go UPPPPP.
<Kilos> haha you there stickyboy  ?
<belkinsa> lol
<stickyboy> Kilos: Yep, landed and in the hostel already.
<stickyboy> Now drinking wine and rooting.
<stickyboy> w00t?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> did you find tsega
<stickyboy> Kilos: No, but I won't sleep until I do.
<Kilos> good man
<inetpro> belkinsa: do you perhaps have examples from previous sessions to give us a hint or two?
<belkinsa> Sure.
<belkinsa> One hint is that having a IRC-only session is okay.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what is the show and tell about and who will be there
<belkinsa> Here is the page from last one http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/
<Kilos> everyone that is here knows what has been done
<belkinsa> Kilos, it's when you talk about something that you are showing and I don't know who will be there yet.
<belkinsa> Here is a good example of one from two UOSs back: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22245/maximizing-your-productivity-with-unity/
<belkinsa> I don't have a LoCo one
<belkinsa> I guess this one could be a LoCo one: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22372/community-1411-ubuntu-us-oregon/
<inetpro> Kilos: remember to add this to our Agenda for our meeting on Tuesday next week
<belkinsa> When is your meeting?
<Kilos> 28th
<belkinsa> Time?
<inetpro> belkinsa: Tue, 28 April 20:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/1OxvO8K
<inetpro> 20:30 SAST
<Kilos> @ 20.30 utc +2
<inetpro> belkinsa: maybe a good idea if you can attend that
<Kilos> you are welcome to join us
<belkinsa> I can't, I have exam at that time.
<inetpro> hmm...
<belkinsa> But I can follow up by e-mail.
<belkinsa> I joined the LP team and the mailing-list.  So I will be in the loop of things
<inetpro> nice!
<Kilos> belkinsa  he is talking about our ubuntu-za meeting hey
<belkinsa> I figured.
<Kilos> you young peeps are quick on the uptake
<Kilos> and clever on top of it
<inetpro> belkinsa: thanks for the suggestions
 * inetpro has to call it a day
<inetpro> good night
<Kilos> night inetpro  sleep tight
<belkinsa> Not a problem.  Night.
<Kilos> ill see you tomorrow belkinsa  its 2246 here
<Kilos> have a good evening
#ubuntu-africa 2015-04-21
<nlsthzn> nice to see belkinsa in the channel :)
 * nlsthzn was just reading on the mailing list about uos
<Kilos> yeah hi nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> hey uncle Kilos ... up nice and early
<Kilos> yeah gotta work on a article for the news weekly with jose
<nlsthzn> ah yes I saw the mail :)
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> best of luck... you should start a blog and syndicate it to planet.ubuntu.com
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> i had one there before i think
<Kilos> right when i started
<Kilos> too much other stuff in head now to blog as well
<nlsthzn> oh just to give info on the africa project... would work well to create interest in the project too
<Kilos> whew more stuff to join
<nlsthzn> fun and games :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> maybe that flair thing nlsthzn
<Kilos> and comments there
<nlsthzn> ?
 * nlsthzn is back on baby duty ... will be back
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> hi rejerson69  welcome to ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> ohi philipballew  as well
<Kilos> been a quiet day here
<philipballew> Kilos, hey man. Hope all is well.
<Kilos> yeah everyone just super busy. hows your side
<philipballew> Kilos, busy as well here as well. Im a month away from college graduation and I am doing 18 hour days, so life is busy atm.
<belkinsa> OMG.  It's philipballew!
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> see even belkinsa  came here
<philipballew> belkinsa, whats crackin ?
<belkinsa> Nothing much, busy with the final two weeks of school.
<philipballew> belkinsa, where do you go to school?
<belkinsa> University of Cincinnati
<philipballew> belkinsa, Ohio
<philipballew> nice!
<belkinsa> philipballew, yup, Ohio. Where do you go?
<philipballew> belkinsa, a small university in San Diego.
<philipballew> Its cool, and works well.
<belkinsa> For what?
<philipballew> belkinsa, Organizational Communication. You?
<belkinsa> Biology, focus of molecular and cellular.  But it's undergrad.
<philipballew> belkinsa, I am undergrad as well.
<stickyboy> nginx 1.8 released!
<Kilos> hi stickyboy  you found tsega yet
<stickyboy> Kilos: Not yet. Gotta email him to figure out what the plans for our meetup this weekend are.
<Kilos> whew
<inetpro> stickyboy: anything interesting new features in nginx 1.8?
<inetpro> s/anything/any/
<stickyboy> inetpro: Not really. Well, I think if you're coming from 1.6 maybe.
<stickyboy> I've been running 1.7.x on all my boxes ("mainline" version).
<stickyboy> 1.6.x was previous "stable" version.
<stickyboy> So this is basically just the culmination in a year of the 1.7.x branch.
<stickyboy> So the 1.7.x history is more interesting: http://nginx.org/en/CHANGES
<inetpro> thanks
<inetpro> stickyboy: I'm guessing 1.5.13 became 1.6?
 * inetpro don't see any 1.6.x changes 
<stickyboy> inetpro: Yeah, that was like a year ago I guess. I have only been an nginx fanboy for like 1 year though so I only guess. :D
<stickyboy> BTW http://nginx.org/en/CHANGES-1.6
<stickyboy> nginx is kinda oldschool... lol
<stickyboy> (CHANGES file, SVN, trac, etc)
<inetpro> yeah and no git :-)
<stickyboy> Man, how do I update a package in pkgsrc?
<Kilos> lol
<stickyboy> pkgsrc on Mac OS X is awesome!
<stickyboy> But they have an old version of Fira Sans font. :P
<Kilos> night all
#ubuntu-africa 2015-04-22
<Kilos> hellooo africa, we have no power today so greet visitors please
<Kilos> salut rejerson69
<Kilos> if you are french ping elacheche
<cyrilb> https://twitter.com/cyb_bo/status/590813995260628992
<cyrilb> Kilos: I'm French but elacheche seems offline
<Kilos> cool ty cyrilb  im expecting guys from mali and the drc here but have no idea how to greet or communicate with them
<Kilos> like rejerson69  i think
<cyrilb> do you mean they only speak French?
<Kilos> seems like yeah
<Kilos> elacheche translated some mails for me and there was something about anglais in one of them
<cyrilb> why not use Google Translate?
<Kilos> the french guys must realise they are welcome too and someone will be able to talk to them
<Kilos> im too stupid man
<Kilos> and translating whole sentences doesnt come out pure does it
<Kilos> and word for word doesnt put things in the right place
<cyrilb> still better than nothing
<Kilos> haha yeah but im hoping soon cheche and neo will be here
<cyrilb> don't ask for French people but for French speaking people, this might broader the audience
<cyrilb> especially in Africa
<Kilos> there are 2 elacheches that can be here
<Kilos> ive just gotta catch them
<Kilos> yeah sorry
<Kilos> also i think peeps are scared to use french in an english channel, but imo they are welcome to
<Kilos> ubuntiste-msakni  salut
<Kilos> you and your funny nicks
<ubuntiste-msakni> Salut Kilos.. hahaha.. It means "Ubuntu guy from M'saken (my home city)" :) How are you doing tonight?
<Kilos> im good ty and you
<Kilos> see if you can get any reaction out of rejerson69  i dont know who he is or what language he talks
<ubuntiste-msakni> Salut! Hello! rejerson69 :)
<Kilos> hmm...
<ubuntiste-msakni> :/
<Kilos> i dont know what the prob is
<Kilos> i see him in locoteams as well
<melodie> hi
<ubuntiste-msakni> Hi melodie
<melodie> hi ubuntiste-msakni
<melodie> how is it different here from #ubuntu-za ?
<ubuntiste-msakni> Za == South Africa.. In here you can find all Africa :D BTW! Hello from Tunisia :D
<melodie> hello from South France
<ubuntiste-msakni> Cote d'azure?
<melodie> well south Toulouse nearby Spanish border
<melodie> Ariège Pyrénées
<melodie> the country of the medieval castles, Comte de Foix, all this
<ubuntiste-msakni> Ravie :)
<melodie> tu es une dame ?
<melodie> are you a lady?
<ubuntiste-msakni> Oups.. Je me trompe toujours x) je dois dire ravi n'est ce pas? x)
<melodie> oui :)
<melodie> et en français on laisse un espace pour la ponctuation
<melodie> isn't it? *** n'est-ce pas ?
<ubuntiste-msakni> It's rare when I write in French, so every time I find myself making that kind of mistakes x)
<melodie> no space in English, space in French
<ubuntiste-msakni> Ah bon! :o
<melodie> never mind, I thought it might be
<melodie> Ah bon !
<melodie> :)
<ubuntiste-msakni> En Arabe on laisse pas d'éspace x)
<melodie> en Arabe on écrit de droite à gauche. et pour moi ce sont des petits dessins (car je ne le lis pas) :D
<ubuntiste-msakni> Merci pour l'info .. Je dois corriger ça :D
<melodie> trois "..."
<melodie> pas deux
<melodie> …
<melodie> il y a même un caractère sur le clavier pour les faire :D
<melodie> … → Alt+gr+?
<melodie> avec la disposition azerty fr-oss (sur les autres dispositions je ne sais pas)
<ubuntiste-msakni> :D les deux points c'est quelque chose de personnel :D En anglais en utilise trois et en arabe aussi :D mais j'aime pas les utiliser x)
<melodie> are you fluent in French? Can you read all what I say?
<ubuntiste-msakni> Oui chui Tunisien :D
<ubuntiste-msakni> Mais je communique pas trop en Français..
<ubuntiste-msakni> C'est ça mon problème :D
<melodie> ok
<melodie> et y aura-t-il aussi des tunisiennes sur ce chan ?
 * melodie wonders if a few African girls will join the chans here
<ubuntiste-msakni> Pas pour l'instant, parfois tu trouve Neo31 ou d4ark-sc0rp ici.. Y a daker qui est du Marroc :)
<melodie> ça en fait déjà trois, c'est mieux que rien
<ubuntiste-msakni> There is a Canadian one actually x)
<melodie> elles sont de Tunisie aussi ?
<melodie> ok
<ubuntiste-msakni> Euuh.. Les 3 noms que j'ai mentionné sont des gars :D
<melodie> ah zut
<melodie> je te questionnais pour savoir s'il y aurait des linuxiennes, ou des femmes voulant devenir linuxiennes
<ubuntiste-msakni> :D même sur #ubuntu-tn ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas vu des filles là bas.. même la seul Ubuntu Member Tunisienne n'a pas visiter le chan depuis un momemnt..
<melodie> ubuntiste-msakni we could create an Ubuntu spin looking girly? could that help?
<melodie> pink, orange, gold, green? XD
<ubuntiste-msakni> je connais plusieurs Linnuxiennes.. et plusieurs geekette :)
<melodie> ah ?!
<melodie> ubuntiste-msakni ok
<ubuntiste-msakni> Mais il faut pas comparer avec la France :) Ici même les lunixiens sont rare x)
<melodie> ici aussi
<melodie> pour le nombre de machines sous Windows, Linux est trop rare
<melodie> j'ai mis en ligne une version custom Ubuntu Openbox facile pour tous, si ça intéresse quelqu'un de tester
<melodie> ça fait plusieurs années que la méthode est développée
<melodie> mais là c'est une Trusty de test, rc4
<melodie> un résumé en français: http://forum.linuxvillage.org/index.php/topic,700.0/topicseen.html
<melodie> and a summary in English: http://forum.linuxvillage.org/index.php/topic,701.0.html
<ubuntiste-msakni> Cool :D I'll take a look.. And maybe share the link..
<melodie> sure, feel free
<melodie> and don't forget it's a rc
<melodie> the final one will have the non free firmware and many more programs
<ubuntiste-msakni> This is the first RC ever? No old releases?
<melodie> this is the first rc for the Trusty version, the other releases can be seen at the download space
<melodie> just consult the above links, it will be quite straighforward
<melodie> well rc4 means 4ths so a few have been done before :D
<ubuntiste-msakni> Done, I asked because I heard about that name before x) 2 years ago a friend told me about it..
<melodie> I started the project with Ubuntu in 2012
<melodie> http://phillw.net/isos/bento-ubuntu-remix/
<melodie> only the most recent are there, of course Precise as an LTS is here
<ubuntiste-msakni> great :)
<melodie> well there are a few things which I dislike about it now, ie: in Precise the Evolution groupware is super old and outdated, so is pcmanfm, the file manager used in Openbox branded versions, while the newer versions would be highly desirable
<melodie> I think next year, only Bento Trusty and maybe some of the next ones will be provided, while the Precise versions will not be upgraded anymore
<melodie> if you try one, then the other, you will see how improved it is in Trusty
<ubuntiste-msakni> If I can have some spare time during @work I'll try it on a VM..
<melodie> alright
<ubuntiste-msakni> I like connecting with other GNU/Linux users via Linkedin to make my professional network bigger, if you like we can share each others profiles links :)
<melodie> ubuntiste-msakni if you want
<melodie> wait a sec, hold on please
<melodie> ubuntiste-msakni would you give me your name in private? So I look at your profile at linkdein ? :)
<ubuntiste-msakni> oups x)
<ubuntiste-msakni> I used the wrong irc command, again x(
<melodie> :)
<melodie> what irc client do you use? (Xchat is very handy with the right-clic options)
<ubuntiste-msakni> I use it.. but hate using the mouse :D 98% of times I use only the keyboard, that why I use awesome wm as window manager..
<melodie> I see
<melodie> I have tried that once
<melodie> after a few days I gave up
<melodie> well the command is /query, right?
<melodie> I guess it's about time for me to leave the chans
<melodie> and go from chan to chan to say good night :D
<melodie> bonne nuit, good night
#ubuntu-africa 2015-04-23
<philipballew> Kilos, If you need, when you are away with no power I can do English greetings and point people to your site.
<Kilos> wonderful philipballew  ty for that
<philipballew> philipballew, yeah dude. Happy to help out where I cann.
<philipballew> *can
<Kilos> i just need to find guys as well that can greet in all the languages as well. like i think rejerson69  doesnt understan english or french
<Kilos> maybe need to add something to the site for swahili
<Kilos> great to have you on board philipballew  ty so much
<philipballew> Kilos, how many languages should we support? and I think that the intro/greeting should be in several languages also.
<philipballew> also maybe setting up tags for people to do like
<philipballew> !english
<philipballew> or something like that
 * philipballew is just throwing ideas out
<Kilos> yeah i can work  up maybe something in the topic bar as well for different languages
<philipballew> Kilos, what languages do you think should be official?
<Kilos> i think the guys that have linked up with us so far can do them. there are a couple on the west upper coast like ethiopia tha have joined but have very little free time to chat here much
<Kilos> english, french and swahili so far
<philipballew> Egypt has a nice community as well iirc
 * philipballew only speaks English and Spanish
<Kilos> oh we have a guy here from egypt
 * pieter2627 would like to point to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Languages_of_Africa
<Kilos> here are those that have joined us https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams
<philipballew> thats a lot pieter2627
<philipballew> Kilos, I think a big social media push is also necessary here.
<Kilos> we are looking in facebook as well but thats not my cup of tea
<philipballew> Kilos, I think that you running something similar to Ubucon LA is not a bad idea?
<philipballew> Kilos, I do twitter
<Kilos> soon we will hit twitter too
<philipballew> if you need help with twitter I can assist
<philipballew> but eventually running an Ubucon would be ideal
<Kilos> just advertise the site and this channel i think
<philipballew> yes. That is what we need first.
<philipballew> then branch out
<Kilos> ill see who can do FB for us and inetpro  will do G+
<Kilos> philipballew  pieter2627  is one of our za member that helped with the site content
<philipballew> pieter2627, it looks cool!
<Kilos> and inetpro  has his fingers in everywhere
<pieter2627> oh yeah sorry for bad manners. Hi philipballew and ty
<Kilos> should have been an ubuntu member years ago imo
<philipballew> being an Ubuntu member is cool
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> haha i even got an email from mark saying i forgot to give the link
<Kilos> im old and forgetful so hopefully im forgiven
<Kilos> see like these peeps philipballew  https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cd
<Kilos> i had no email replies from them until i had my greeting translated to french, then we got replies
<Kilos> stickyboy  where are you now
<Kilos> hi there elacheche
<Kilos> read this mornings logs
<elacheche> Hi Kilos :) You missed a new visitor last night :) Check the logs if you like :)
<Kilos> did you greet
<Kilos> when im sleeping you guys must do the invites and welcomes please
<elacheche> Kilos, check the logs and you tell me :) ;)
<Kilos> lol i can never find logs
<Kilos> link please!
<Kilos> let me try again
<elacheche> here you go http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/04/22/%23ubuntu-africa.html#t21:37
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> oh yeah i know melodie, i invited her to check out this channel and ubuntu-za
<elacheche> Kilos, him! ;)
<Kilos> sshe
<Kilos> she works vewry hard for the linux cause
<Kilos> very
<elacheche> oups, didn't notice she's a girl tell now.. x)
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> mature woman
<elacheche> "mature" That's I know :) she uses FOSS for a while x)
<Kilos> she is even training mali peeps to do admin for linux in schools i think
<elacheche> awesome
<Kilos> i need to find someone to translate my greeting message into swahili as well i think
<Kilos> i have it in french and english only
<elacheche> Kilos, you're south africain, you should be talking swahli :p
<Kilos> nono we have zulu and xhosa here
<Kilos> and sotho
<Kilos> and i only know bits
<elacheche> :)
<Kilos> see like rejerson69  might not understand us
<Kilos> i can say dumela and sawubona but not much more
<elacheche> :)
<Kilos> lol
<melodie> hi
<stickyboy> Kilos: Meeting with Linux people in Addis on Saturday,
<stickyboy> elacheche: Swahili is Kenya / Tanzania. :P
<melodie> good night
<ubuntiste-msakni> thanks for the information stickyboy :)
<ubuntiste-msakni> http://www.webupd8.org/2015/04/ubuntu-desktop-to-eventually-switch-to.html
<ubuntiste-msakni> stickyboy, you're sleeping? :p
<stickyboy> ubuntiste-msakni: Nah, not sleeping. Should be. I'm working on some XML crap with sed.
<ubuntiste-msakni> x) have fun :D
<stickyboy> ubuntiste-msakni: I edited bunch of files manually, and now I found out the tabs weren't spaces.
<stickyboy> And I am kinda anal, so I wanna fix it. But ugh.
<ubuntiste-msakni> I know that feeling.. :/
<ubuntiste-msakni> I hate working on XML
<stickyboy> ubuntiste-msakni: I'm not parsing it or anything hehe.
#ubuntu-africa 2015-04-24
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<Kilos> elacheche  we have work soon
<elacheche> Kilos, can I get a scoop?
<Kilos> a scoop of what elacheche
<Kilos> oh there is a new applicant
<Kilos> one of the lubuntu peeps i think
<elacheche> Nice :) :)
<elacheche> stickyboy, still fighting with tha xml?
<elacheche> that*
<Kilos> elacheche  look at this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StreamlineMembershipApproval
<Kilos> so how do we go about doing this for africa
<elacheche> Kilos, that's a very very old wiki page.. We don't use that any more (as Ubuntu Membership Board :p You should knew that :p).. Otherwise, you want to make a membership like for #ubuntu-africa ? Yeah why not.. We ( #ubuntu-tn ) have done something like that from the beginning of our activities.. We called it Freedom Fighters Group.. In fact we have 2 groups, MC ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/ComiteDirection ) and FF ( http
<elacheche> s://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/FreedomFightersGroup )
<Kilos> so then can you approve members or must they still go to the membership board elacheche
<elacheche> You're talking about FF members?
<Kilos> ubuntu membership man
<Kilos> we have guys that think they havent contributed enough but they taught me every thing form when i started with ubuntu
<elacheche> Hold on! why we're talking about ubuntu membership? O_o I don't get it, you want to do something like that for this team, or you're just asking about the real ubuntu membership
<elacheche> Ah! You want to push those guys to be Ubuntu Members?
<Kilos> i read that they are streamlining the process
<Kilos> or is that also old
<Kilos> i dont see everything , i have one old eye and one blind eye so rtfs frustrates me
<elacheche> The wiki page you shared is outdated ( 2008 ).. Do you have any other link?? Many years ago there was Membership boards based on TZ and continents
<elacheche> Now we have only ONE board with just 2 TZ
<elacheche> I mean with 2 meetings
<elacheche> Do you get me?
<Kilos> ok ty
<Kilos> see the new applicant
<Kilos> works on lubuntu
<elacheche> Ah now I can understand! Based on that old wiki you thought that we should get a board for africa too.. But the informations on that wiki are no more valid..
<Kilos> if you dont remind me about the meeting ill steal all your dates and camel milk
<Kilos> ya i was hoping we could do an africa board but never mind if its old. ty for the help
<elacheche> L00L.. You're mistaken Kilos I don't own palms of camel :D You should visit Tunisia once..
<elacheche> Kilos, you know what is the problem?
<Kilos> what?
<elacheche> There is many old wikis.. And they are so many, so nobody update them or maintain them.. That's the same problem with my LoCo Team wiki.. My next loco project is to reduce the number of wiki pages in ubuntu-tn to 10% or less..
<elacheche> When we are many we create many pages, when the guys aregone or busy no 1 or 2 persons can't manage all those wikis
<Kilos> good the main ubuntu peeps should do the same
<elacheche> I agree, I'll start trying doing this with my loco, so I can figure out the best way to do it without losing time or informations, then will see about the rest ;)
<Kilos> cool, good man
<Kilos> make neo do some work too
<elacheche> i'll try :)
<melodie> hello!
<Kilos> hi there melodie
<melodie> hi Kilos how are you?
<Kilos> im good ty and you?
<melodie> not bad, thanks!
<melodie> how is the project going?
<Kilos> getting there slowly
<Kilos> just need to advertise the site more i think
<Kilos> will do that this weekend
<Kilos> oh and looking for more translators
<melodie> if your site would have a blog using Wordpress you could use the Publicize tool from the Jetpack plugin (provided by the devs of Wordpress) and have your posts forwarded to all the main social network
<melodie> directoy
<Kilos> but into afrikan languages
<melodie> directly
<melodie> for that part, perhaps the Ubuntu forums would be a good place to announce to?
<Kilos> ill get one of our guys that use wordpress to do that for me
<melodie> Kilos on our side, for now we need testers. Could you advertise ?
<Kilos> im hoping it will be in the next ubuntu weekly news letter
<melodie> https://launchpad.net/bento-dev
<melodie> well Wordpress can do wonderful things with all the gpl'ed plugins
<melodie> I have posted little things about it on several of my blogs, but the best is to stick with the posts from their places, wordpress.org and wordpress.com
<Kilos> ok
<melodie> have a "ubuntuafrica.wordpress.com", then from there get a askimet key, they you can do lots
<melodie> askimet key is the first protection against spam, then one more can be added
<Kilos> whew you really want to wear me out
<melodie> then with Jetpack come numerous tools for every kind of use
<melodie> Kilos "wear you out"? I don't know what it means
<Kilos> um
<melodie> but if it's too much info I stop! :D
<Kilos> give me too much to think about and do
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> others read here as well so its fine
<melodie> I was just spreading crumbs, your Wordpress expert can consult mine if he wants to.
<melodie> Kilos look at the pic here? :D http://linuxvillage.org/blog/2015/04/24/sushi-trusty-a-tester/
<melodie> this is the i386 version
<melodie> the x86_64 has a different default background: http://linuxvillage.org/wp-content/uploads/images/sushi2-x86_64.png
<Kilos> oh looks good
<melodie> http://linuxvillage.org/wp-content/uploads/images/sushi-x86_64.png
<melodie> I'll do more pics in the coming days (some with the system started in English too)
<Kilos> like gnome2
<melodie> but not desktop at all, just 3 main programs and config files easy to edit
<melodie> we have to write tutorials too
<melodie> all people interest to join are welcome
<melodie> just Openbox means lighter, and the setting is first meant for non tech users, I have it installed at several people's places around my place
<melodie> it's snappy, and they are happy ! :D
<Kilos> thats good
<Kilos> i need something light for old pc
<elacheche> Salut melodie
<elacheche> :)
<melodie> how old is that PC?
<melodie> hello elacheche !
<Kilos> but no time to learn new stuff
<Kilos> early p4
<melodie> I'd like to discuss with you about something elacheche if you have a few minutes for me
<Kilos> 2g ddr ram
<melodie> early p4 with what graphics, cpu power and ram?
<Kilos> very slow
<melodie> very good
<melodie> way enough
<Kilos> onboard
<Kilos> intel
<melodie> and which p4 cpu?
<melodie> yes Pentium is Intel
<Kilos> 2.8g
<melodie> great! Bento should be very comfortable in there
<melodie> you can try one as is, or wait for the full blown version, as you like
<Kilos> only i have to download after midnight
<melodie> I would like to have some feedback before I push other ones though
<melodie> will you be traveling and meeting a lot with the other African LoCo teams in the future? I might have an idea (not sure how good it is yet)
<melodie> elacheche "<melodie> I'd like to discuss with you about something elacheche if you have a few minutes for me"
<Kilos> ill try stay up and doanload it melodie
<Kilos> he takes a while to answer
<melodie> Kilos do you know how to use wget in the console, to download and resume interrupted downloads?
<Kilos> yes
<melodie> good
<Kilos> wget -c
<melodie> with the -c and eventually --limit-rate when needed
<Kilos> and i supposee i can use at
<melodie> your P4 is 32bits right?
<Kilos> yes
<melodie> ok
<melodie> you might be one of the first testers on that version, you don't mind?
<Kilos> no i like helping
<melodie> I mean apart from myself
<melodie> great!
<Kilos> just just expect technical feedback
<Kilos> dont
<melodie> <Kilos> he takes a while to answer a while to answer || he is probably at work
<Kilos> yes he is
<melodie> Kilos you tell me if that works well for your machine, and if something does not work the way you want, and whatever question about how to configure this or that?
<melodie> is that what you can do?
<Kilos> yes i can do that
<melodie> is the P4 a tower or a laptop?
<Kilos> first it needs to identify 3g modem
<melodie> I am not sure the drivers for wifi are already in it
<melodie> aha
<melodie> not sure about 3g modem, I have to check
<melodie> do you know the package name for that?
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> network manager
<melodie> never mind if you don't
<melodie> network-manager isn't the driver, don't worry I'll find out
<Kilos> and modeswitch must work
<melodie> there are usb-modeswitch 2.1.1+repack0-1ubuntu1
<melodie> usb-modeswitch-data 20140327-1
<melodie> and several packages from ppp to pppoe and others
<melodie> I'll look what is needed for 3g modems on the wikis
<Kilos> ty
<melodie> what is the brand and model 3g modem of your's?
<melodie> that can help me find
<melodie> there are several options shown on that wiki page for 3g modems
<Kilos> d-link 156
<melodie> ok, I can find with that
<melodie> I think
<melodie> this one? http://www.materiel.net/connexion-wi-fi/d-link-dwm-156-60322.html
<Kilos> yes thats it
<melodie> is it DWM as this one, or DWL ? Both exist
<Kilos> dwm
<melodie> which version of Ubuntu works well with it? If you are using it now, what about I get information from your system? (thinking of "lsmod" output)
<Kilos> 14.04
<melodie> the official one?
<Kilos> 12.04 didnt see it i had to use hacks
<melodie> aha
<melodie> Kilos if you do "lsmod > lsmod.txt" you will get the list of drivers loaded in the lsmod.txt file
<melodie> then you can paste it?
<Kilos> ok
<melodie> if you have pastebinit installed, after you just need doing " pastebinit lsmod.txt" (without the quotes) and you get the url to your paste
<Kilos> where does it save to
<melodie> in the current directory
<melodie> when you open a console from the menu, it's opened in /home/you
<melodie> you can check that with the command "pwd"
<melodie> just type pwd and you know where you are in the tree directory
<elacheche> Sorry melodie I didn't seen your message..
<Kilos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10878485/
<melodie> elacheche no problem, when you can
<elacheche> how can I help
<melodie> Kilos I look
<melodie> Kilos here loot at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager/Hardware/3G#Provider_info
<Kilos> ok
<melodie> quoting : " Huawei E230 (HSUPA)
<melodie> 	
<melodie> USB
<melodie> 	
<melodie> works out of the box
<melodie> 	
<melodie> 3 Austria, MTN South Africa "
<elacheche> melodie, If it's not an emergency I'll be on irc the night using ubuntiste-msakni :)
<melodie> elacheche it's not urgent, and it does not take long either
<melodie> Kilos pptp-linux 1.7.2-7 is installed
<melodie> from your paste:
<melodie> no
<melodie> nf_nat_pptp            13115  0
<melodie> is not used
<melodie> I have to check further
<Kilos> i only see vodacom by south africa but the modem uses telkom mobile as well
<melodie>  Huawei E230 (HSUPA)  Austria, MTN South Africa
<melodie> Kilos there are several
<melodie> I guess I'll have to make sure all bluetooth is installed too
<melodie> bluetooth             391136  10 bnep,rfcomm
<melodie> from your paste
<Kilos> oh can you see from my paste what is needed
<Kilos> you too clever
<melodie> it needs deeper research, but that can help
<melodie> I don't know what the bnep module does and rfcomm has "com" in it.. so it's about it
<Kilos> melodie  i have a huawei e220 as well that 12.04 saw fine
<Kilos> b ut it does random timeouts thats why i got the d-link
<melodie> poor Precise will be totally outdated before the end of it's LTS time I fear
<melodie> have you tried that huawei with your 14.04 install?
<Kilos> lol i enjoyed precise
<Kilos> the huawei works on 14.04 but times out for no reason
<Kilos> the d-link stays online all the time
<melodie> have you used that huawei a long time? perhaps it's getting old age issues?
<melodie> or was it hanging when new also?
<Kilos> it is old. was given to me
<melodie> ok
<melodie> do you have devices to straighten the power in the house?
<Kilos> i dont have an income so our community helped me where they could
<Kilos> i have a ups yes
<melodie> good!
<Kilos> wbb need to fetch sheep
<melodie> ok
<Kilos> back
<melodie> I have to quit the computer for a moment
<Kilos> ok
<melodie> until this end of afternoon i think
<melodie> I'll bbl
<Kilos> i will be here tonight as well
<melodie> ok !
<Kilos> im here about 16 hours a day
<Kilos> otherwise i cant do usa west coast and australia east coast
<Kilos> whew elacheche  thats a long time to wait for a meeting
<Kilos> oh melodie  does it have a network manager
<Kilos> as long as the nm is easy to setup i can run it and connect via eth and share the network connection with this pc
<elacheche> Kilos, I know that's why I asked for confirmation (I got it) and I added the date to my calender.. Otherwise, do you know that if you have informations in /etc/network/interfaces then nm will not work, you need to have just lo config in that file so nm can manager eth and everything else
<Kilos> yeah the most important part of a new distro is network manager
<Kilos> must be simple and have all the connections easy to set
<Kilos> linux needs the internet
<Kilos> and distros must be made with the ex windows user in mind, not geek types
<Kilos> everything must just work
<elacheche> I'll be online in few hours :) see you guys :)
<melodie> hi
<melodie> just here a few minutes
<Kilos> wb melodie
<Kilos> ok
<melodie> Kilos there is network-manager and nm-applet indeed!
<Kilos> we have time
<melodie> and if anything is missing for the internet in this rc we will find out and add whatever is needed
<Kilos> if those work simply ill get things going melodie
<Kilos> and i can always get you here or the other channel for help
<melodie> Kilos there has been a long time since the people's hardware has not been listed anew in the ubuntu databases, I think it's time to resume doing so, and the coming together of Ubuntu Africa could help doing so!
<Kilos> yeah lets hope so
<melodie> Kilos yes, chans and if I'm not there, there is the linuxvillage forum with sections in both English and French
<Kilos> oh yes
<Kilos> give me the link again for the testing OS please
<Kilos> i dont want to get the wrong one and waste data
<melodie> of course
<melodie> i686 ? not 64 bits?
<Kilos> 32 bit
<melodie> http://phillw.net/isos/bento-ubuntu-remix/sushi-trusty-rc4-i686-3.13.0-49-2014.04.2.iso
<melodie> http://phillw.net/isos/bento-ubuntu-remix/sushi-trusty-rc4-i686-3.13.0-49-2014.04.2.iso.md5sum
<Kilos> ty
<melodie> welcome
<melodie> and here is the file about your usb modem: http://www.dlink.com/-/media/Consumer_Products/DWM/DWM%20156/Datasheet/DWM%20156_Datasheet_EN_UK.pdf
<Kilos> and update upgrade commands work right?
<melodie> there are other docs here too: http://www.dlink.com/fr/fr/support/product/dwm-156-3-75-hsupa-usb-adapter
<melodie> do you mean "do-release-upgrade" ?
<Kilos> nono
<melodie> or do you mean "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<Kilos> apt-get update && upgrade
<melodie> don't ever do that
<melodie> dist-upgrade takes care of the dependencies
<Kilos> must that dist-upgrade be used
<Kilos> and aptitude works?
<melodie> apt-get upgrade does not take care of the dependencies and it is use in rare circomstances by developers, when they know what they are doing.
<melodie> I never use aptitude, never know when it's going to be a mess with apt-get
<melodie> just use Synaptic
<melodie> and apt-get if needed
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> i love aptitude
<Kilos> never messes up with ubuntu and ubuntu
<melodie> I don't like what is complicated, but, while it's a test version, you can test aptitude
<Kilos> ok lol
<melodie> you can tell me if that works well for you but if it doesn't, you can't expect my support on this one as I don't use it
<melodie> now you should know, that while Bento is a Remix, which means non-official
<melodie> it is very close to the other Ubuntu versions
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> i will first get it going and online before i experiment with aptitude
<melodie> there are some descriptions here, if you want to have a look http://linuxvillage.org/en/downloads/
<melodie> yes
<melodie> and add programs, it's quite bare
<melodie> dillo to browse... mousepad, and you can use mc and it's numerous features
<Kilos> but if its close to other ubuntus then aptitude should work well with installs and so on
<melodie> use mc with the F4 option to edit any file inside the system
<Kilos> oh my more learning
<melodie> you can use it with "sudo mc" without any trouble and once you get used it's so easy you can't believe it
<Kilos> what about nano
<melodie> mc + F4 allows editing a file, and then it's the same method as in a graphical text editor
<melodie> just you use F2 to save, and F10 to quit
<Kilos> oh
<melodie> nano isn't awesome as mcedit and mc is
<Kilos> ok ill look
<melodie> I have to provide a tutorial to mc, with screenshots and so. I have to do it!
<melodie> I will! (I don't know when yet :D )
<Kilos> whew good luck
<melodie> I have put up a wiki some time ago
<melodie> http://wiki.linuxvillage.org/doku.php?id=en:start
<melodie> not much in it yet, but that's ready
<Kilos> ok
<melodie> I must quit now, have a fast dinner, I go to the movie. there is the #2 of "Divergente" out tonight!
<Kilos> enjoy
<melodie> thanks!
<melodie> a buddy who is in Africa most of the year and in France sometimes, and who participates a lot on the french ubuntu wiki : now knows about your chans and the new website. He is happy to know!
<Kilos> good ty
<inetpro> uh
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: didn't you say you use 32bits?
<Kilos> yes
<inetpro> is sushi-trusty-rc4-i686 32bits?
<Kilos> http://linuxvillage.org/blog/2015/04/24/sushi-trusty-a-tester/
<Kilos> i have that link too
<Kilos> ya didnt she say 64 bit or i686
<Kilos> inetpro  thats the system they want to supply to schools in africa starting with mali
<Kilos> so she wants help testing the latest release before thats made available
<Kilos> or wants help testing before it is release
<Kilos> d
<Kilos> inetpro  are you gonna try it?
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> sigh little old me on my own again
 * inetpro has enough to keep him occupied already
<Kilos> lol
<stickyboy> Me too.
<stickyboy> But I'm still meeting with the Ethiopian Linux Users Group tomorrow.
<stickyboy> :D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> have you found tsega
<stickyboy> Kilos: Yah, I saw him today.
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> did you kick his butt
<Kilos> you forgot hey
<Kilos> how am i supposed to unite africa if you okes sleep all the time
<inetpro> Kilos: like installing Kubuntu 15.04
<Kilos> aw inetpro  now im jealous
<Kilos> but melodie needs help
<melodie> hi
<melodie> Kilos i686 is 32bits and x86_64 is 64bits
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> im waiting for midnight to start the download
<melodie> Malinux is the one ready for Mali (not my doing, a non for profit of my area produces it on a Xubuntu basis)
<Kilos> ah
<melodie> I am just hosting it so all can get it, the version is 12.04 and we might use something else next time
<melodie> not sure if it would be Bento, or, maybe something built on Debian which is incredibly light and is starting to come out really, but really beautiful!
<melodie> :D
<Kilos> so i just do wget -c http://phillw.net/isos/bento-ubuntu-remix/sushi-trusty-rc4-i686-3.13.0-49-2014.04.2.iso
<melodie> yes sir, that's the one you want
<Kilos> and some time i want to look at that light one
<melodie> and it should use between 130 to 200 MB RAM max when idle after install ;)
<Kilos> was it antix
<melodie> yes of course, if you have a machine with max 1 GB and a very rotten graphic card, that's what you will need
<melodie> Kilos yes! you are a winner!
<melodie> XD
<Kilos> lol
<melodie> exactly, antiX MX 14.4 :D
<melodie> do you want to see my feedback on that one on their forum?
<Kilos> bnut ill do bento this month and maybe antix next month
<melodie> ok
<melodie> how many times have you the possibility to download in a month?
<Kilos> i have 2 g ram
<melodie> yes you told me, I haven't forgotten
<melodie> and 2.8 Ghz P4 cpu
<melodie> what for the graphics?
<Kilos> only 1g of data to download after midnight
<Kilos> onboard intel
<Kilos> oh no old nvidia but not a very good one
<melodie> which one?
<Kilos> whew
<melodie> old nvidia is often better than old ati btw
<melodie> "lspci | grep VGA" tells you
<Kilos> let me boot it
<Kilos> how was your movie
<Kilos> nv11 geforce2 mx/mx 400
<Kilos> but the pc can run 14.04 just slow
<Kilos> melodie  ^^
<melodie> Kilos it was nice, thanks!
<melodie> geforce 2 isn't that bad
<Kilos> god so you smiling
<melodie> which one is the embedded Intel?
<Kilos> good
<melodie> I am answering to the buddy who is French/African and wiki documentalist
<Kilos> i dunno the inetl one but the pc ran better with the nvidia in
<Kilos> tired now but want to start the download then sleep
<melodie> sure
<Kilos> im not fit like you
<Kilos> or young like you
<melodie> don't worry
<Kilos> lol
<melodie> I should be wise as you are, just I'm not and don't go sleep early enough. :D
<Kilos> whew im not wise man
<Kilos> i need you clever peeps to guide me all the time
<Kilos> what does your buddy have to say?
<melodie> that I have work waiting on the wiki. /o\ (among other things :D )
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi ubuntiste-msakni
<melodie> hi ubuntiste-msakni
<melodie> Kilos do you sometimes meditate at bed time just before sleeping?
<Kilos> no i just crash
<ubuntiste-msakni> hi Kilos melodie :D
<melodie> I do have an idea of a meditation that you might like very much, do you want me to share?
<Kilos> to meditate you need to be able to focus and concentrate, i battle to do that with this stupid head
<melodie> Kilos wrong
<melodie> you don't
<Kilos> i used to do some yoga but even that doesnt work anymore
<Kilos> ok share
<melodie> all you have to do is think about a single idea, preferably one which is unuasual to you, let it float gently...
<melodie> then you are sleeping
<melodie> well the idea is about us, us all FOSS and GNU/Linux and all Free OpenSource distributions from all around the world.
<Kilos> lol i dont have to think, when i close my eyes im gone
<melodie> We can say we mostly all go along well, through all countries, whatever the politics and the borders, we do our best to have it bright and awesome.
<melodie> the idea is we should create our own virtual world nation. :D
<Kilos> yes i agree. politics are bad news
<melodie> this is the idea to meditate about !
<Kilos> ok ill try
<melodie> yes, try ! :-)
<Kilos> i will, thats the idea of the site and this channel too
<melodie> just let the idea float once you are well installed for sleep
<Kilos> at least the linux peeps will work together
<Kilos> night night melodie  sleep tight
<Kilos> i start download then sleep
<Kilos> night all others
<ubuntiste-msakni> night Kilos
<melodie> I missed him
<melodie> ubuntiste-msakni lately you told me you need to get more insights about IPSec?
<melodie> asking the question because I went to read the dsc file from a packages that has for name strongwan, to know what it does
<melodie> and it's IPSec related
<melodie> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-swan/pkg-swan.git/tree/README?h=wheezy-security
<melodie> "strongSwan is an OpenSource IPsec solution for the Linux operating system
<melodie> and currently supports the following features:..."
<melodie> good night
#ubuntu-africa 2015-04-25
<Kilos> pieter2627  as jy hier terug kyk  na 23.20 het sy gese dis reg
<Kilos> dis die 32bit
<pieter2627> ok sal kyk
<pieter2627> Kilos: wats reg by 23.20?
<Kilos> daai link wat ek jou gegee het
<Kilos> sy het gese dis die een vitr ou pcs
<pieter2627> oh, hy download al
<Kilos> 500 meg dink ek
<pieter2627> yip
<Kilos> lekker die uncapped ding ne
<Kilos> ek moes wag vir middernag
<pieter2627> yip, gelukkig is die ander in die huis nie nou op net anderse moes ek manager ook sit vir middernag
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> maar wget -c werk goed
<Kilos> vinniger as browser download
<pieter2627> ja dit is
<Kilos> o het jy gesien die epos van william
<Kilos> skryf neer hoe julle booktype instaleer op ec2 asb
<pieter2627> nee, my setting is om een n dag te kry
<Kilos> huh
<Kilos> o een digest
<pieter2627> het jacque nie reg gekom nie?
<Kilos> ek weet nie
<Kilos> hy het net verdwyn
<Kilos> en sal seker eers weer dinsdag by wees
<pieter2627> oh, check net gou goed oor lxc sal laat vermiddag kan kyk as ek dan tyd het
<Kilos> ok maar geen haas nie dink ek , miskien het jacques dit al reg
<pieter2627> ek wil in elk geval ec2 uit check
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> vry goed is altyd lekker
<pieter2627> speel goed is altyd lekker
<Kilos> lol
<stickyboy> Kilos: Going to meet Ethiopian Linux peeps soon.
<stickyboy> https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/linux-ethiopia/xeavx8NmMy0
<Kilos> enjoy stickyboy  and tell them about our site and this channel hey
<Kilos> otherwise ill put the mafia on you
 * Kilos waits for stickyboy  to answer
<ubuntiste-msakni> spotty
<ubuntiste-msakni> ! spotty
<ubuntiste-msakni> spotty !
<Kilos> lol
<ubuntiste-msakni> hey Kilos :D
<Kilos> hi ubuntiste-msakni
<ubuntiste-msakni> How to wake him? :p
<Kilos> lemme try
<Kilos> spotty  ping
<spotty> Kilos: Excuse me?
<ubuntiste-msakni> spotty help
<spotty> ubuntiste-msakni: I can help you with: administrative functions, bot accounts and permissions, debugging me, looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<spotty> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<Kilos> he is awake what do you want to know
<ubuntiste-msakni> Can I write a msg for a user and when he'll be online spotty tell him that msg?
<Kilos> its a python bot so common bot commands dont work
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos>  say spotty tell nick message
<ubuntiste-msakni> Cool.. how to do that x)
<Kilos> as in spotty  tell elacheche wake up lad
<Kilos> spotty  tell elacheche wake up lad
<spotty> Kilos: Got it, I'll tell elacheche on freenode
<ubuntiste-msakni> spotty tell melodie thank you very much for the ipSec link :)
<spotty> ubuntiste-msakni: Righto, I'll tell melodie on freenode
<ubuntiste-msakni> cool x)
<Kilos> cool bot hey
<Kilos> written by the za guys
<ubuntiste-msakni> BTW, is it based on an Open License?
<ubuntiste-msakni> Cool :)
<Kilos> look in repos at ibid
<ubuntiste-msakni> ok thx :)
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> stickyboy  you speak french?
<Kilos> https://aful.org/gul/liste#afrique
<melodie> hi
<spotty_> melodie: By the way, ubuntiste-msakni on freenode told me "tell melodie thank you very much for the ipSec link :)" 5 hours, 18 minutes and 27 seconds ago
<melodie> thanks spotty_
<Kilos> spotty_  is our bot
<melodie> Kilos can't I thank a bot?
<melodie> :D
<melodie> lol
<melodie> do you think bots don't have a soul? XD
<Kilos> yes spotty_  thanks
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> spotty_  thanks
<spotty_> Kilos: not at all
<Kilos> this one makes coffee too
<Kilos> spotty_  coffee on
 * spotty_ starts grinding coffee
<melodie> Kilos see? the bot program isn't that stupid
<Kilos> this is an ibid bot in the repos
<melodie> :D
<Kilos> written by za peeps
<Kilos> can do meeting minutes and lots more
<Kilos> spotty_  help
<spotty_> Kilos: I can help you with: administrative functions, bot accounts and permissions, debugging me, looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<spotty_> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<spotty_> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> spotty_  ty
<spotty_> My pleasure Kilos
<melodie> for the French speaking Africa Linux users: https://aful.org/gul/liste#afrique
<melodie> perhaps would you want to use it to make a full list of Africa LUG's, no matter the country?
<melodie> * no matter the language I meant
<melodie> sorry
<melodie> hi elacheche_anis
<Kilos> elacheche_anis  that link is for you
<elacheche_anis> Hey melodie Kilos actually all the Tunisian LUGs are no more actifs.. They are all dead..
<elacheche_anis> Maybe I'll add Ubuntu Tunisia to that list.. Didn't knew that AFUL have a list
<Kilos> thats no good, pull them into your loco
<Kilos> dont leave any linux users out there in the dark if you can
<Kilos> elacheche_anis  do you think you can invite them to ur channel and site
<Kilos> in french of course
<Kilos> get your brother involved as well
<Kilos> inetpro  idea!
<Kilos> what you think of us adding the lugs to our wiki page as well
<Kilos> elacheche_anis  ask neo if you get a chance
<Kilos> please
<melodie> on #linuxvillage we are talking in both en and fr, depending who we talk with, you can do it too here of course
<Kilos> yes i agree but easier to first contact them in french
<Kilos> this channel is not tied to english either
<alphad> bonsoir
<elacheche_anis> Unfortunately, I don't know those guys! They are inactif for a long time before I join the community.. BTW.. Not all Linux Users like Ubuntu here.. We have many who are against Ubuntu :D
<elacheche_anis> bonsoir alphad
<Kilos> hi alphad  welcome to ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> oh well elacheche_anis  we can only try
<Kilos> there is no where else that all the continents users can become one community
<Kilos> like stickyboy  isnt an ubuntu user
<Kilos> but he has become a friend
<melodie> alphad elacheche_anis is in Tunisia, Kilos in South Africa - elacheche_anis Kilos alphad is in Ivoria
 * melodie knows ^^
<Kilos> aha ty for that
<melodie> elacheche_anis tell them all ubuntu users and devs are not ok with Canonical's lens leading to amazon and don't do that
<melodie> as far as I know gnomeubuntu doesn't and same for xubuntu, and for lubuntu
<Kilos> melodie  do they have a ubuntu loco there
<elacheche_anis> hahaha.. Last time I was in the second row for RMS talk, just 1.5 meter way from him.. With my Ubuntu-tn T-shirt and he was staring to me and my boys and giving the talk how ubuntu is a spy x)
<melodie> alphad do you have a LoCo in your country Kilos asks?
 * elacheche_anis GTG.. BRB..
<Kilos> oh melodie  there has been lots of comment about that lens, you can remove or disable it
<melodie> elacheche_anis we need to tell him all Ubuntu are not, and that the improvements made on the code globally are worth it
<melodie> and the word spread about foss too
<melodie> Kilos I know, but personally Unity itself is also a horror
<Kilos> yes thats why they have added ubuntu-mate as official now
<melodie> I spread Xubuntu and Lubuntu along with my own Bento, never will I for Unity
<Kilos> and i use kubuntu
<melodie> ok
<Kilos> ubuntu-mate is much like gnome2
<Kilos> and faster than unity
<melodie> Kilos my philosophy is that less is more
<melodie> hurra for Openbox ! :D
<Kilos> lol yes i like it
<melodie> along with openbox-menu and obsession of course
<melodie> :D
<melodie> cool!
<melodie> Kilos you are the ambassador of Bento in South Africa then!
<Kilos> for older machines its great
<melodie> perhaps the first there to try it ^^
<melodie> Kilos in newer machines it works a treat too! I can tell
<Kilos> i will tell the guys with old machines to try it yes
<Kilos> i wont change from kde
<melodie> well, I'll have to do something special to make it up to date with the Ubuntu officials though, because of uefi
<Kilos> eish
<melodie> Kilos you can have all the kde apps you want in Bento, it plays fine with gtk apps too
<Kilos> lol you dont give up hey
<melodie> I am using that to migrate outlook addressbooks from windows xp to ubuntu
<melodie> to Evolution/thunderbird or else
<melodie> Kilos I don't, this is what Openbox can do, be used with Gnome, (there is a bug lately, which needs attention, we will see) with Kde, with nothing, with lxde, and used to work with Xfce but doesn't anymore since a pair of years.
<Kilos> i just did evolution to thunderbird, too much work for old peeps. inetpro  had to help
<melodie> you export, import to kaddressbook and from there re export to whatever format you need
<Kilos> couple of years
<melodie> this is a wonderful trick
<melodie> tip
<melodie> whatever you name it
<Kilos> tip is right yes
<melodie> thanks
<Kilos> i will help you with english
<melodie> thank you!
<Kilos> youre welcome
<melodie> with English. In French we use low case, in English high case. ;)
<melodie> :p
<melodie> we will help each other (-:
<Kilos> ty
<melodie> welcome you are
<Kilos> i cant learn french
<melodie> ok I don't mind
<Kilos> too much linux to work out
<melodie> you can learn "hello". simple, just say "bonjour"
<Kilos> oh yes
<Kilos> and salut
<melodie> which really means good day (bon jour"
<melodie> yes: salut!
<Kilos> i can learn a few words like that yes
<melodie> when you leave for lunch or dinner they tell you "bon appétit" (or bon appetit)
<melodie> sure! :D
<Kilos> oh yes
<Kilos> enjoy
<melodie> XD
<melodie> nice !
<stickyboy> Добър ден! (Good day!)
<Kilos> whew
<stickyboy> Bulgarian :D
<stickyboy> God it looks slick on the Mac.
<stickyboy> Typography like whaaaaaat.
<melodie> stickyboy can you provide the pronunciation please?
<Kilos> oh melody i have some french blood in me
<Kilos> du preez
<melodie> Kilos great!
<melodie> I don't;
<melodie> XD
<Kilos> hahaha
<melodie> I might have some blood issued from the ancien Huns, not sure exactly
<Kilos> lol
<melodie> well Duprez is a family which spread in several continents, including America I heard
<stickyboy> melodie: Ah, yes! Добър ден == Dobur den.
<melodie> stickyboy thanks!
<melodie> Dubur den!
<melodie> dobur den
<melodie> sorry, my accent isn't quite right yet! :D
<Kilos> haha
<melodie> I see "p" is a "r" in Bulgarian
<melodie> I new a miles from Bulgaria
<melodie> wonder what he becomes?
<melodie> Bento Sushi now has a pic online: http://linuxvillage.org/en/2015/04/sushi-trusty-in-test/
<melodie> in English
<melodie> and in French too: http://linuxvillage.org/blog/2015/04/24/sushi-trusty-a-tester/
<melodie> then the big work is starting with packages to create and docs
<melodie> Kilos I will provide it with all the sound packages next time, in both versions 32 and 64
<Kilos> that is lots of work
<melodie> in the meanwhile if you want the list of needed packages I can post that somewhere
<Kilos> its only in xchat that they left out bell.ogg and added bell.oga as default
<melodie> yes lots of work, and some help would be welcome, if some in African communities want to help get the best Openbox Ubuntu spin ever, they are welcome!
<Kilos> and it makes a small sound
<melodie> you say you need the sound, right?
<Kilos> yes when im in kitchen or watching tv the bell.ogg akert calls me
<melodie> ok
<Kilos> alert
<Kilos> i will check pidgin for sound tomorrow
<melodie> I don't use sounds, I just come and have a look here and there when I do something else, and if I'm to leave it a long time I make myself away
<Kilos> most people do that but i have only one eye left that works and it isnt very good
<Kilos> so t look all over is hard work
<Kilos> easier when sound tells me xchat or pidgin message
<melodie> I understand
<Kilos> i need to go sleep
<Kilos> night everybody
<melodie> sure, good night Kilos
<Kilos> sleep tight
<melodie> just a question Kilos
<Kilos> yes
<melodie> did the meditation work yesterday night? did it bring ideas this morning?
<Kilos> no i dont think so. all i wanted to do was install bento
<melodie> can you try again please?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> will do
<melodie> then do it, thanks
<Kilos> ok sleep tight melodie  , dont stay awake so late
<Kilos> then come online earlier
<melodie> Kilos not sure, but just do the meditation, it helps improving the world :D
<melodie> especially the world of foss ! ^^
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> night
<melodie> I can't come online earlier, have to work on the project before coming
<melodie> good night!
<Kilos> ok
<melodie> elacheche_anis j'ai eu un message du bot où tu me remerciais pour des infos sur IPSec ?
<elacheche_anis> melodie, hier soir tu m'as passé un lien à propos de strongSwan :) j'ai pas lu ton message que ce matin :)
<melodie> elacheche_anis ça t'a aidé ce lien vers strongSwan ?
<melodie> j'ai vu qu'il y a bien des infos sur IPSec sur wikipedia aussi, juste je me souviens pas si wikipedia fr ou en est le plus fourni
#ubuntu-africa 2015-04-26
<Kilos> hellooooo africa
#ubuntu-africa 2017-04-26
<elacheche> Kilos: Hey!!!!!!
<elacheche> I was trying to "catch" you for 2 days x)
<elacheche> Every time I'm here I see that you just quit irc x)
<elacheche> How are you doing Kilos
<Kilos> hi elacheche
<Kilos> very bad internet connection
<Kilos> im ok ty and how are you
<elacheche> You're OK?
<elacheche> I'm good..
<elacheche> You're reading the Membership Board ML?
<Kilos> i saw the call for nomminations yes
<elacheche> Good :)
<Kilos> dont know if i should reaply or not
<elacheche> Same here x)
<Kilos> lol
<elacheche> x)
<Kilos> i am struggling to stay connected here where i am now
<elacheche> :/
<elacheche> How is your health?
<Kilos> got some chest pain but nothing unbearable
<elacheche> Take care of yourself.. Winter is comming
<Kilos> lol yes im shivering already
<Kilos> you guys all ok up there?
<elacheche> We're OK.. The economy is not :/
<Kilos> eish thats happening worldwide lad
<elacheche> :(
<Kilos> yes sad state of affairs all over
<nzoueidi> Kilos: :D glad that you are okay
<nzoueidi> You need both to re-apply :D x)
<Kilos> oh my
#ubuntu-africa 2017-04-29
<Kilos> helloooooo africa
<Kilos> elacheche yes reapply
<Kilos> hi theShirbiny
<Kilos> bad internet , sorry
#ubuntu-africa 2018-04-26
<EgyParadox> elacheche
